# You have to watch this electrocution



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 8, 2010)

My GOD 

Souce


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

It had zero views and I made it one.

Any particular reason u put it here? R u planning on posting al-quaida killings too?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 8, 2010)

no man plz do think like that i just want share with u guys that all if mod wants so he can remove it i don't think there is any sign of  volition.I know wat i m posting i m not new bie.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

Not talking about violations. None ever posted such things here, though I've already seen it ago...its still shocking.
............
I don't know its still kind of uneasy to me. No complaints to mods.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 8, 2010)

that's some shocking video...never watched it...punjab main kisi station ka hai i guess...

but rhitwick is right, it does not belong in this forum.


----------



## kuki_295 (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree its unsuitable for some viewer.
but out of curiosity was that his skin that turned into fire ball?
in deep corners of my mind i always thought how does it look like, i mean i have seen pics in news papers but they just show burnt bodies.
never thought it would look like a fireball, i thought it was.....bit different(can't explain what i mean)
well different guys have different opinion but i am gonna thank you for sharing it.(not cos it shows violence or something just cos i always wondered)


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh man, that is crap!
Please don't disturb us geeks with that stuff man........

BTW, did the cameraman know what was going to happen? He focused on the guy in the whole vid!


----------



## hansraj (Jun 10, 2010)

I was forwarded this video around one year before in one of the mails. The video is shocking but I always doubted its genuinity!!!! Cant say for sure.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 10, 2010)

the video is genuine there seemed nothing which could cause doubt.
@Raghav: There are many videos in this world such as this one. That's the benefit of a good camera fone. The man was on the roof of the bogey which is curious enough to capture it..


----------



## alok4best (Jun 27, 2010)

I mean, it does not look like an accident to me.. was the guy drunk or something..and instead of getting down from the roof, he was walking and touched the Live Wire..

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------

I mean, it does not look like an accident to me.. was the guy drunk or something..and instead of getting down from the roof, he was walking and touched the Live Wire..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 27, 2010)

Very shocking and disturbing.


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 28, 2010)

omg ! it scared the Sh*t outta me .


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you touch a Contact wire barefoot with 25KV of voltage in it  which is capable of drawing more than 300A of current at a time for a locomotive (normally 180A), making a ground return at 0V thru urself, then it will happen . Lack of Knowledge can be dangerous ! But this seems to me the mistake of Railway Authorities. However Protection systems like OCR and SCR and other relays are capable of tripping down power lines (OHE) in fractions of seconds but 25KV can kill u in less than this !!


> omg ! it scared the Sh*t outta me .


 This is just one case. I did training in SCADA systems these 6 week holidays after sem IV. I know all about Railway Traction Distribution and i also asked about these kind of accidents from the engineers and they said, "when these systems were newly employed it became a regular happening". Ppl need to be educated with systems like these and security should be there.


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG !!! shocking !!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2010)

There sound be warning before the title thread as really the video is grotesque. 
  Certainly no stuff for light hearts.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2010)

kuki_295 said:


> I agree its unsuitable for some viewer.
> but out of curiosity was that his skin that turned into fire ball?
> in deep corners of my mind i always thought how does it look like, i mean i have seen pics in news papers but they just show burnt bodies.
> never thought it would look like a fireball, i thought it was.....bit different(can't explain what i mean)
> well different guys have different opinion but i am gonna thank you for sharing it.(not cos it shows violence or something just cos i always wondered)



Actually the high voltage caused the internal combustion of the body....scary!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 26, 2010)

What has been seen, can't be unseen. A fireball and two loud booms, then hair burning.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 4, 2011)

dude, thats not hair burning, thats the body's water being vaporised, and the flesh being burnt to a crisp.
there's no open flame, so the hair cannot burn.


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2011)

^^So the fireball formed without flames ?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 8, 2011)

that fireball was certainly not hair burning, if the hair had burnt,  then that wud be localised to the head/other regions. maybe it was the more volatile/inflammable stuff in the body?

but certainly not hair. for hair to burn, you need naked flame, the same thing is with microwave ovens.
put a hard boiled egg in the microwave and another on your burner. the one in microwave wont "burn", but the one on the burner will get charred. hair proteins are similar to egg proteins.


----------

